# What do you eat?



## debodun (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast is pretty much a pat word for the first meal of the day, but after that do you eat lunch and dinner or dinner and supper? Around here, it's breakfast and lunch pretty much. Dinner and supper are interchangeable.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2018)

Dinner and supper are interchangeable here too, but dinner is stressed when it's particularly large, fancy and/or include guests, or when it's at a restaurant or on a holiday or birthday.

I know in Britain they always say "Christmas Lunch" because it is served earlier in the day. But I can't get used to it because even if it's served at noon or 1 pm, to us, it's "Christmas Dinner".


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 2, 2018)

*​Breakfast Lunch Dinner here.  *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2018)

In my house...it's Brunch ( because I can't eat when I get up)... then lunch which could be any time of the afternoon....then dinner...but again dinner and supper are interchangeable..just depends what time we eat..


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast, lunch, and supper. But like others have said supper are interchangeable although it'usually only called dinner if it's a special meal such as Thanksgiving dinner. In that case it's called dinner even if it's served at lunch time. Life is so complicated.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 2, 2018)

Coffee time, then "What's in the Fridge", then Pizza


----------



## Pam (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast, dinner and tea. Even if it is only a sandwich or soup, midday meal is usually called dinner in this neck of the woods and a big meal in the evening is still called tea unless going out to a restaurant then we would call it dinner ...lol  As for Christmas, that is always Christmas Dinner and never ever lunch. The only time lunch is used is in reference to the packed lunch that kids take to school.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast has been the same for the past 40 years. 2 eggs and one cup of coffee. Lunch varies, meat on a gluten free rice cake with mayo or mustard or some yogurt or a banana, sometimes soup during the winter. Dinner is usually some type of meat, fish,veggies and a starch. No dessert,we save that for our snack around 8 pm. . One day of the week we have pasta and another is a homemade soup night. The beverage is always iced tea except for breakfast.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2018)

Depends  on how hungry I happen to be @ any particular time of day  + whatever is  in the house/pantry/ fridge.

+  whatever I'm hungry for.  Might even be some hot buttered popcorn  with a little Parmasan cheese sprinkled on top.

Whatever.....NOTHING  after around  7 0r 8 PM.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast, lunch, dinner.  When I was a kid it was 'supper', .....not sure why but I almost never use that term anymore.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 2, 2018)

It hasn't changed for me over the years,breakfast,lunch and dinner Sue


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2018)

I don’t eat breakfast. Lunch in the afternoon, then supper/dinner. Fancy evening meals are always dinners.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast or lunch (depends on what we feel like eating) around 11a or 11:30a. Dinner around 6p or 6:30p.

Usually just coffee or tea in the a.m.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast was always breakfast.

When I was a kid my grandmother always called the main meal, served in the middle of the day, dinner and supper was the leftovers from dinner warmed over at night.  I think that pattern worked for my grandmother because she was the last generation in my family that was raised without mechanical refrigeration and the men in the family were employed at home.  I think dinner turned into lunch when most Americans started working in factories and offices.

My mother always called supper _tea _as a nod to her English ancestors. 

These days I usually eat breakfast, lunch and supper.

Some days my meals defy any classification and I just graze.


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2018)

Anything that's not faster than me....


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2018)

We eat breakfast useally yoghurt I make myself ,Lunch depends if we feel like anything to eat ..and Tea in the evening is our main meal ...that varies with the seasons ..in the winter ( it’s summer here ) we have  soup,and  a hot desert  2 nights a week
 veggies and meat the rest of the week ...summer we eat a fair bit of salads with hot meat as we are not fond of salted  meats like hams corned beef ect 

We are finding we don’t eat nearly as much as we did when we were younger


----------



## terry123 (Jan 2, 2018)

Usually breakfast around 7 while I watch part of GMA. Then around 2-3 in the afternoon I have a main meal and then around 8 some cereal with my night meds.


----------



## Lon (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast Lunch and Dinner and Brunch 0n some Sundays.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2018)

My breakfast is just a tiny Aussie Bite with my coffee or half a croissant.  I don't eat lunch, and my main meal is supper.  Like others here, it will be called dinner if it's Christmas, Thanksgiving or Easter.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 2, 2018)

Here most people seem to say breakfast, lunch, dinner.  Where I grew up it was supper instead of dinner.  But I don't usually eat breakfast, or any other meal on a schedule now.  In public school, I ate lunch regularly, because you were forced to eat it on schedule.  And like it!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2018)

Breakfast, lunch and dinner.  Anything I'd eat  later in the evening  after being at a show, play etc.

would be called  "supper".


----------



## Manatee (Jan 26, 2018)

Breakfast, lunch and supper, except when we have visitors, then it is whatever Mumsy says.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2018)

I can never get my head around the word  "TEA"  which the  (usually the Brits) 

call  FOOD !  To me  tea is a beverage; Like a cup of hot tea  OR a big glass  of  ICED  tea on a hot summers day.

Has NOTHING  to do with FOOD.  Yet, they say  "4 o'clock  tea"  and it includes  FOOD !  Sheeesh !


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 26, 2018)

Breakfast, lunch (when I lived in S. Dakota it was called dinner) and dinner (when I was a kid it was supper).


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

As a kid it was always eggs and toast and some milk for breakfast.
Now it's no breakfast at all and maybe lunch at four in the afternoon.
The lunch might be a heavy dinner type or a snack depending on the hunger or whether I see a pot belling getting out of hand.
I have held my weight at approx 180 pounds for the last twenty years and that is my goal. Doctor told me that if I hit 190 pounds I will get diabetes.
To help me keep that weight I eat a lot of fish and rice. Also chicken breasts. Otherwise I would have ballooned way past 200 pounds a long time ago.
Eggs I eat now are five at a time without their egg yokes.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I can never get my head around the word  "TEA"  which the  (usually the Brits)
> 
> call  FOOD !  To me  tea is a beverage; Like a cup of hot tea  OR a big glass  of  ICED  tea on a hot summers day.
> 
> Has NOTHING  to do with FOOD.  Yet, they say  "4 o'clock  tea"  and it includes  FOOD !  Sheeesh !



Did you ever see the film A Bridge Too Far where the British tank column stops in the middle of the road to take time out for tea?


----------



## Lon (Apr 20, 2018)

Breakfast Lunch Dinner


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

I don’t have a schedule. I eat when I’m hungry.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 20, 2018)

Always breakfast around 7 am, then lunch around 2 and usually not much more.  No meal after 7.  Sometimes after breakfast I just graze the rest of the day.  But always a good breakfast as I take my BP meds then. Going out to dinner at night usually results in bringing back half for the next day.  The portions are always too large and I don't like a big meal at night.


----------

